# Bunny that loves to eat sugar!



## briennap (Dec 6, 2013)

My bunny is constantly getting into sugary treats, that are for humans!! So far she has eaten chocolate donuts, fruity pebbles, sour patch kids, chocolate chip cookies and probably more I don't even know about. Why is she so attracted to sugary things she can't eat and are bad or her!? I'm scared I'm going to find her overdosed on sugar someday haha. Are bunnies normally this sugar hungry?


----------



## Bville (Dec 6, 2013)

Bunnies definitely have a sweet tooth (or two)! Everyone seems to give their rabbits treats. Rabbits have their favorite healthy foods too like certain greens and herbs. I try to give them treats that are semi-healthy like a small piece of carrot or dried papaya. I think you just need to keep your people food out of reach.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 6, 2013)

It sounds like you're living in Willy Wonkas chocolate factory lol. As long as all the human food is put back into the cupboards, out of reach I wouldn't think you should have anything to worry about. Now that you know your bunny will eat these dangerous and unhealthy things, you know you have to keep a watchful eye


----------



## pani (Dec 8, 2013)

I would recommend moving the human treats onto a tall shelf, out of bunny's reach! You could start using sugary fruits as (rare) treats instead - Felix has eaten a few craisins even though he's a bit young, and seemed to love them. Banana and papaya I hear a lot, and Felix had a tiny nom of one of my partner's purple grapes once and seemed to enjoy it. :}


----------



## kmaben (Dec 8, 2013)

With that much determination I recommend keeping your garbage out of reach too. If I turn my back even for a second to get a new bag my rabbits will be in it looking for anything out of the norm. Bad rabbits!


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, human food shouldn't be close for your rabbit to reach at all. Even though it doesn't seem harmful, it can be. Please be more careful.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2013)

kmaben said:


> With that much determination I recommend keeping your garbage out of reach too. If I turn my back even for a second to get a new bag my rabbits will be in it looking for anything out of the norm. Bad rabbits!



Jay and I are housemates with a 15 lb motherf*cker whose favorite past time is knocking over the kitchen trashcan, both to look for noms and just to be obnoxious and prove that he's gonna do whatever the hell he wants to.







If the trash can is empty, he knocks it over. If it's full, he knocks it over. As soon as he learned he could do it for the first time, he started knocking it over at least half a dozen times a day. I tried numerous preventative measures without success - the only one that worked was putting up a baby gate, which was obnoxious because then we had to step over it all the time to get anything from the kitchen.

A few days ago, I'd finally had enough - for the second time in 10 minutes, I was cleaning leftover spaghetti (with sauce) and the previous night's glider leftovers (messy/juicy diced fruits and veggies) off of the kitchen floor. I went to Home depot and grabbed some wood from the 70% off "defective" lumber pile, came home, broke out my mini circular saw and a box of nails and reinforced our kitchen trashcan by ghetto-rigging a stable base to place it in:






He's been pouting, staking it out for hours at a time and giving me dirty looks ever since but the trashcan seems to be thoroughly immovable as far as he's concerned. We're overjoyed and, I must admit, Jay and I have both been rubbing it in his face at every opportunity.

We also have an identical 13 gallon trashcan in our bedroom, which I haven't gotten around to a**hole-proofing yet. Yesterday, Roo was on the bed and I said something or other that he deemed offensive enough to make a statement about (I might've been mocking him about how he couldn't topple the kitchen trash any more), so he got up and went right over to the virtually empty trash can in the bedroom, knocked it over to make a point and then walked off.

Don't get me wrong, we love Roo to pieces and wouldn't trade him for anything in the world... but he really, truly is a motherf*cker (and extremely proud of it, to boot), as is evidenced by the lengths I had to go to in order to defend our trashcan.


----------



## Bville (Dec 10, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> I went to Home depot and grabbed some wood from the 70% off "defective" lumber pile, came home, broke out my mini circular saw and a box of nails and reinforced our kitchen trashcan by ghetto-rigging a stable base to place it in:



:laughsmiley: That is so funny!! We had to do that to Pepper's litter box because she was tipping it over every time we tended to her brothers before her or were late to feed her.


----------



## akane (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine prefer carb sources to straight sugar. Some won't even eat high sugar fruits like apples but they go nuts over sweeter crackers like plain graham crackers or animal crackers. The only fruit we give is plain cranberries. The dried versions have more concentrated sugar, added sugar, and added sulfides as preservatives. Dried fruit is not suggested for really any animal except maybe sugar gliders who can't overdose on sugar.


----------

